# Shrimp - Effect on Bioload?



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I am hoping some of you scientific types out there can answer this question for me: Do shrimp add to the total bio-load of a given tank in a similar way to fish?

This question is inspired by both the adult size and appetite of my Amano Shrimp as well as the prolific nature of RCS and other common FW shrimp... I wonder if a large shrimp population can cause an imbalance in tanks with heavy fish loads - resulting ultimately in fish loss...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Shrimp do add to the bioload of a tank...as far as how much, I really have no idea. Shrimp are more sensitive to ammonia levels so I would worry more about the shrimp causing their own demise, due to exceeding the bioload than causing the demise of the fish.


----------

